# Lotion bars



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

What are you pouring your lotion bars into to set? I don't want to do the deoderant tubes, can you show me how you are packaging them? Thanks! Going to do them for Valentines. Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I used soap molds in the shape of cameos. Then I put them in tins. They looked gorgeous if I may say so myself. Unforutunately, I couldn't sell them. :LOL


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Vicki, I've done them in the past by pouring into the little heart molds by Wilton.. not the ice cube ones, but the larger ones. I can then put them into the small 2 ounce round tin.. or just a small celo bag with a red ribbon tie. 
Trust me when I say.. don't try to tint them to much.. I have red and purple ones from last year still in a box somewhere... when used.. it leaves the color on the skin. We looked like sunburned ********... :rofl

I'm going to try some truffles this year... the lotion bars I did last year ended up being samples.

I do sell the same lotion bar in the twist up tube.. which is not the deoderant tube.. but larger than a lip tube.. it sells well.. but I call it a Shea lotion bar. Guess it's all in the name.. :/

I'd be interested in seeing what others are doing also.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's a picture of mine. I don't color them anymore either. I used to do the tubes, but they sell much better in tins for me...










I embossed each tin with the butterflies. People really love those tins!


----------



## redskygal (Dec 30, 2007)

Vicki,
I just pour my bars into silicone muffin pans, and put them in cello bags. I also got some daisy shaped muffin pans at Tuesday Morning, they make really cute bars. I really like the idea of the tins though. Someone sells their lotion bars at a pet store in tins for 11.95 each.

Bethany,
Where do you get your tins? 

Kellyjo


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I got them on accident from house of tins. I think its houseoftins.com. I swore I ordered unlabeled tins and got the labeled ones. when I emailed them to dispute it they just sent me the unlabeled tins and said it would be more expensive to pay to have the labeled tins shipped back. Turns out the labeled ones were deeper and I like them better, EXCEPT the edges are not rolled, but I've had no complaints thus far.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Those are really cute, Bethany! Gosh, I couldn't even get people to try mine more less buy them. I think I sold 3 or 4 total. The rest I ended up giving away. LOL


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

What is a lotion bar? ...compared to a regular bar of goat milk soap. 

I am still a newbie to all the soaping methods, recipes and such wonderful things a person can do with gm, oils and lye.
Thanks Amanda Lee


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Amanda,
A lotion bar is solid lotion... it is not soap.. so no comparison at all.. 
Most of them do not contain water or milk, just oils and other ingredients.. You can carry them in your purse in cooler weather.. but if you carry them in hot weather they can melt. usually made with shea or cocoa butters and soft oils.
Barbara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

believe their is a recipe in the sticky up top. 
Bethany I love your honeycomb mould.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok, silly question, how does one _use_ a lotion bar?


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

You rub it between your hands to warm it up and spread the oils, then you rub in. Great on heels, elbows and knees. My customers love it because it lasts WAY longer than lotion and also provides a "protective" layer.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you everyone and Bethany those are just lovely! Vicki


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Okay I underdstand ..thanks. Bethany your honeycomb lotion bar is beautiful!


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments...I forgot to say the honeycomb is a milky way mold I got at BB. I only fill it about halfway (mark the depth on the outside with a sharpie) so it will fit the tin.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

stacy adams said:


> Ok, silly question, how does one _use_ a lotion bar?


I was wondering the same thing. I had never heard of them before...lol


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Amy you sound like me I had never used a salt scrub or body butter when I started all this. You need to make a trip to your local Body Works type store  Just to smell the scents and use the samples  Vicki


----------

